# Cat back exhaust r35



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

What have you got? Not looking to spend a lot but maybe a Titan 102mm exhaust or even Milltek considered
Must come with the tips
Cash on collection from London 

Thanks


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

I will have my full 102 stainless coming off the car at Litchos next week. Comes with tips and 2 back boxes (one for track days one for being a loud hoon). 

Would be looking for around £1500 for it including everything.


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks,
Working on a bit of a budget though


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Milltek cat back here, one of our customers wants £850 for it. With tips


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Pics if possible? Where are you located?


----------



## djacko2800 (Jul 5, 2018)

don't know if its any good but I have a full standard titanium from a 17 car


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

To be honest was after a cheap second hand Milltek. Only want it for the way the tips are. 
Otherwise I***8217;ll stick with my modified standard exhaust


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

djacko2800 said:


> don't know if its any good but I have a full standard titanium from a 17 car


Hiya

what system did you put on yours?? Your local to us if your in Boro


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Juice said:


> What have you got? Not looking to spend a lot but maybe a Titan 102mm exhaust or even Milltek considered
> Must come with the tips
> Cash on collection from London
> 
> Thanks


I have a Milltek Catback for sale (taken off my stage 4.25 car that made 667hp)

£400 without Tips as i used the factory tips as i prefer the way they follow the bumper line

(Factory tips bolt straight onto the Milltek catback)

I Live in Billericay Essex so quite local to collect.


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Any pics of the condition
Where are the tips? Do you still have them?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Juice said:


> Any pics of the condition
> Where are the tips? Do you still have them?


When you buy the exhaust you can specify no tips if you want to retain the standard ones which is what i did. 

The exhaust is on the car until next week so cant get any pics until then.

Can Sell for £480 with the factory GTR tips still on it


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Which garage is doing the exhaust work? Mane can meet there 
Thinking about this 

Would I need to remap or have the map adjusted if moving away from my oem modified exhaust?

Is this Milltek significantly louder? Is it res or non res

How many miles have you done?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Juice said:


> Which garage is doing the exhaust work? Mane can meet there
> Thinking about this
> 
> Would I need to remap or have the map adjusted if moving away from my oem modified exhaust?
> ...


The Cat back is not resondated, (its just the catback part not the De-cat Y-Pipe as well as that is a separate part)

Its got a more exotic tone not mega loud. You can run the catback without a remap. Its recommended as part of the stage 2 kit so if you do go further power in the future it would benefit you

Exhaust is being done by Kaizer Motor in Kent


----------

